# Robert Sorby Patriot Chuck - Any Views



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

I have a Scheppach DMT 540, which is quite small. It came with an 80mm faceplate and a centre.

Now I want to start turning things that really need holding in jaws.

I was looking at the Sorby Patriot, as it comes with the correct M33 built in, however it's quite expensive at £170. (I can get this here in Italy, so it's top of my list at the moment).

i guess at some point i will buy extra jaws for it, and keep expanding my set. This means, if I get a bigger lathe, which I may well in 5 years or so, then if it's not M33, I will have to get another sorby to keep using accessories. Also means that I have to buy Sorby accessories to start, so I am tied in.

questions are:

is this a good chuck, for a small lathe?
are the tolerances good?
are the accessories reasonably priced?

I must admit that turning is probably my weakest area, however I am really starting to get in to it, as it's quite and quick and doesn't take much room, so when I am in middle of a cabinet and glue stress up it's nice to do a bit of turning, but I really don't know much about the nuances of the kit...


----------



## NikNak (26 Apr 2012)

Dave (?)


I've now got the Jet 1220VS which i think is a similar 'size' to your setup. 

I've also got the Patriot... came with a 1" x 16tpi as standard, plus an adapter (still in the box somewhere...).
Came with standard jaws and as yet i've had no need to buy any further jaws or accessories as you put it. But still manage to do bowls, box's, egg cups, blah blah blah.....

£170 seems excessive.... :shock: i know you're in Italy but can you not get one shipped out..?



Nick


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

£126 at toolpost, add on say £15 for delivery, that's £140 = 163 euro vs 190 euro here, so i guess i could do. Sometimes things take a month or get lost, that's my only concern....


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

Ah, the 190 euros is without VAT, so I think an order from toolpost may be "in order".

I assume the 2" jaws do bowls up to about 10" which is pretty much my max capacity on lathe anyway, so may not need other accessories, was actually thinking i might need the smaller ones at some point, as tend to do more fine work right now...


----------



## jumps (26 Apr 2012)

wcndave":3kesti1m said:


> Ah, the 190 euros is without VAT, so I think an order from toolpost may be "in order".
> 
> I assume the 2" jaws do bowls up to about 10" which is pretty much my max capacity on lathe anyway, so may not need other accessories, was actually thinking i might need the smaller ones at some point, as tend to do more fine work right now...



I do a fairly mixed bag of turning, and find that I use the 50mm jaws about 60% of the time, 25mm 30% and 90mm 10% which tends to support your assessment.

I think you will find that there are other jaws that will fit that chuck, but all attempts to produce a meaningfull compatability chart seem doomed for some reason! Others may be able to advise. Given the investment, and your shipping issues, I would be tempted to add a 25mm to your initial order.


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

Good idea, I was looking at the 1" pin jaws as often i need to hold thin narrow pieces and the extra length might help - tried those?


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

LOL, at toolpost it's 126, however + VAT and £40 delivery, makes it £190 - so the same both ways...


----------



## jumps (26 Apr 2012)

wcndave":2fuy22s4 said:


> Good idea, I was looking at the 1" pin jaws as often i need to hold thin narrow pieces and the extra length might help - tried those?



those are the equivilent to the 25mm ones I use


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

jumps":23iqeoyw said:


> wcndave":23iqeoyw said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea, I was looking at the 1" pin jaws as often i need to hold thin narrow pieces and the extra length might help - tried those?
> ...



ah yes sorry, there are two though, the 25mm normal and 25mm pin, that are extended out about 5cm or so... they slightly different







as opposed to


----------



## boysie39 (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Dave , have you looked at the Axminister ones ,with a set of O'Donnell jaws they have to be the best buy on the market. Even I find them easy to use and they cover most of the needs of an average turner. =D> And I am an average turner :mrgreen:


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

boysie39":2sin5s8r said:


> Hi Dave , have you looked at the Axminister ones ,with a set of O'Donnell jaws they have to be the best buy on the market. Even I find them easy to use and they cover most of the needs of an average turner. =D> And I am an average turner :mrgreen:



I have looked at axminster, and gather they are not making their "best" chuck anymore, however it may be back on the market at some point... problem is I don't really want to wait.

I was wondering if Sorby was "best in breed" as I have found out the hard way about buying cheaper stuff... although there is a big difference between "cheaper", and "cheap carp"... does O'Donnell just refer to the shape? or is it a brand?


----------



## boysie39 (26 Apr 2012)

I was wondering if Sorby was "best in breed" as I have found out the hard way about buying cheaper stuff... although there is a big difference between "cheaper", and "cheap carp"... does O'Donnell just refer to the shape? or is it a brand?

I have a couple of Supernova 2 chucks and a K10 from Axi. I had a Sorby but let it go with a lathe I moved on.
I have found that I use the K10 with the O/D jaws for 80% of the pieces I make. Axi. also do a smaller chuck it is an 80mm one and there are good reports about it. I'm sure someone on here will let you know about it. I imagine the O/D jaws fit it but am not sure.
Best for you to go to AXI. site and look at their chuck section. :idea:


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

I did better, I went to their factory! Doesn't mean I am much the wiser about actually using them in the wild ;-)

No one seems to think so far that Sorby are expensive rubbish, so I am still leaning that way as I have a local supplier...


----------



## chipmunk (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Dave,
The Patriot is a very good chuck.

The only draw-back of the chuck (and other similar chucks) when compared to the Axminster chucks is that in order to change the jaws you have no choice but to remove and replace 8 Allen screws that hold the jaws to the mounting jaws (also known as carrier jaws, base jaws, jaw sliders). The mounting jaws aren't easily changed.

On Axminster chucks you can make a choice to either replace the jaws by removing and replacing the 8 Allen screws as on the Patriot or to buy a new set of mounting jaws for each set of chuck jaws you own. This option is obviously more expensive but it does make swapping jaws much quicker and easier.

I did have a K10 Axminster chuck but sold it (mine had too much run-out and a nylon scroll) and bought an Axminster Super Precision chuck which has been absolutely faultless. I really hope that Axminster can relaunch the SPC soon.

HTH
Jon


----------



## wcndave (26 Apr 2012)

It's a very good point. I think i will change them rarely, as I turn maybe 1-2 hours a week, and 80% will be with 2" or center drive. So I am happy to live with that for now, however will bear it mind!


----------

